
Show HN: Minimal Hugo Theme “Fiber” - 62ygsuqg
https://github.com/abdus/hugo-theme-fiber
======
bartmika
I’d love to see some screenshots. :)

~~~
u340u
glad you are interested in it :) here are some screenshots
[https://github.com/abdus/hugo-theme-
fiber/blob/master/README...](https://github.com/abdus/hugo-theme-
fiber/blob/master/README.md#screenshots) for a live demo, visit my site
[https://abdus.xyz](https://abdus.xyz) (uses above mentioned theme)

------
drudoo
No screenshot in the readme?

~~~
u340u
I kind of forgot to add them. Here they are [https://github.com/abdus/hugo-
theme-fiber/blob/master/README...](https://github.com/abdus/hugo-theme-
fiber/blob/master/README.md#screenshots)

